# Commercial backpack blowers-Which brand?



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

So I've decided my not so powerful husqvarna back pack blower just isn't cutting it for leaves in my yard anymore so within the next year I will be looking at purchasing a commercial grade blower for myself. I've looked at Stihl as I am a big fan and user of their equipment and their top of the line blower is around $500 which is about how much i planned to budget for a new one. Now my buddy does lawn care for a living and swears by Redmax and says Stihl is junk. Now I know that Stihl is not junk but is Redmax going to be a better option for me? The biggest plus with Stihl for me is that I have awesome dealer support right near my area so I will take that into consideration too. So what are you all using and what are your thoughts on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

STIHL!!! No reason to look at anything else


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Stihl or Echo


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

The red max has more power but its heavy we use stihl they run forever . We have one new red max and it sits on the shelf.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

meeee said:


> The red max has more power but its heavy we use stihl they run forever . We have one new red max and it sits on the shelf.



I used one of my buddies Redmax 's today on my leaves and it had impressive power but yeah, it was heavy. I'm wondering about longevity too, which one will last me the longest?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I must be the only person in America that thinks Stihl sucks and is overrated.

I have their most powerful handheld that is the equal to their backpack blower, and I think it's a hard starting p.o.s.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Red max are good blowers but not comfortable . No hand held is even close to a top of the line backpack. We have 25+ stihls they last 5+ years with everyday use no maintnence.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Stihl.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems like Stihl has the edge so far. That's the direction im leaning but I'll keep an open mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know you asked for a backpack blower but have you considered a wheeled blower? They are priced from $375 and up, if you have a lot of leaves to move they work great.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

hommer23 said:


> I know you asked for a backpack blower but have you considered a wheeled blower? They are priced from $375 and up, if you have a lot of leaves to move they work great.



I have considered one, in fact Im going to try and buy a back pack blower and a push blower if I can afford it, that would make quick work of my yard. It takes me about 5-6 hours to clear my yard of leaves with what I have now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have use both for years, and in the long run the redmax won't die. I mean years after the duck tape won't hold the tube on, the kill switch has been just wires you touch, and the fan has but one blade. Now, weed whips and edgers sthil takes the cake, and I would never give up a husqvarna chainsaw or knee bar belt driven mower.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Use the Husky you have to move the stuff out of the landscaping, gardens and corners then get/use a three wheeler to move the big stuff. 

I got a broken down 8hp sized "Little Wonder" cheap a couple of years ago, recently repowered it with a $199.00 Harbor Freight Honda clone engine and I'm loving doing leafs in the fall now!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

meeee said:


> Red max are good blowers but not comfortable . No hand held is even close to a top of the line backpack. We have 25+ stihls they last 5+ years with everyday use no maintnence.


I have Stihls also. Been great for years. Got to be 5-10 years old. A wheeled blower is better, quicker for those large areas.



kozal01 said:


> I have considered one, in fact Im going to try and buy a back pack blower and a push blower if I can afford it, that would make quick work of my yard. It takes me about 5-6 hours to clear my yard of leaves with what I have now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


MULCH!!!!! Easiest and fastest way to take care of the leaves. Been doing it for years. I no longer haul them away. Even on those lawns that are thick with leaves. Depending on the type of leaves my mulcher with reduce to powder or 1/4-1/2" pieces which will decompose quickly and by spring none will be visible. Add the fact that the soil will love the organic material its a win-win situation.

Only leaves that don't mulch well are locust. They are small to begin with.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

My yard is almost all oaks, that would (and has in some spots) destroy my grass if I mulched them, plus oak leaves don't mulch well at all. 

Thanks all for the input and suggestions so far, very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

kozal01 said:


> My yard is almost all oaks, that would (and has in some spots) destroy my grass if I mulched them, plus oak leaves don't mulch well at all.
> 
> Thanks all for the input and suggestions so far, very helpful
> 
> ...


I will agree oaks are the toughest to mulch, I still get them done. Maples just turn to powder. Can't see why they will destroy a lawn. I have a customer with all oaks and her lawn is just fine. Been doing it for 20 years or more. Her lawn is sparse in spots because of the dense canopy just doesn't let in enough sunlight. Actually looks the best before they leaf out in the spring.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Stihl 600 magnum.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I will agree oaks are the toughest to mulch, I still get them done. Maples just turn to powder. Can't see why they will destroy a lawn. I have a customer with all oaks and her lawn is just fine. Been doing it for 20 years or more. Her lawn is sparse in spots because of the dense canopy just doesn't let in enough sunlight. Actually looks the best before they leaf out in the spring.



Her soil might be better suited to it than mine, the oaks are killing my lawn, I couldn't put enough lime down to counteract that oak leaves. Not to mention the amount of oak leaves I'd have to mulch would take as long or longer to do than just blowing them. I'm not joking when I say that my backyard was about 75% covered in oak leaves, ankle deep in some spots, too deep to even go over with my rider. Blowing or vacuuming is my only viable option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

flyting said:


> Stihl 600 magnum.



That's the one I was looking at 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

kozal01 said:


> Her soil might be better suited to it than mine, the oaks are killing my lawn, I couldn't put enough lime down to counteract that oak leaves. Not to mention the amount of oak leaves I'd have to mulch would take as long or longer to do than just blowing them. I'm not joking when I say that my backyard was about 75% covered in oak leaves, ankle deep in some spots, too deep to even go over with my rider. Blowing or vacuuming is my only viable option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Have you ever had your soil tested? You could probably do a prelim acid test yourself.
One thing you might want to do is get them thinned out. (I suspect they are old (2-3ft in diameter 30-50 ft tall))trees. Leaves you with less leaves and still a good amt of shade if thats what your looking for. And more sun for the lawn.

I got one customer with a burr oak, norway maple and a silver maple that takes up 1/2 the backyard. Its so shaded no grass under them at all. Just a little on a couple of edges.


----------

